# Taking eggs away



## lmw2009 (Aug 17, 2013)

Okay so my tiel laid eggs and its been quite some time now. I haven't really kept track because I know they're infertile and she will give up on them in time. Before I cover her cage at night I check to see if she is snuggleing on the eggs or up on a perch getting ready to sleep. For the past two nights shes been sleeping on the perch. I haven't taken the eggs out quite yet because I notice sometimes during the day she will go in the next box, but not for more than a minute, then shes back out of the box. This is the first time she's laid eggs and this whole laying eggs thing is a first for me as well. So I don't want to take away the eggs, for fear she might lay another batch. So should I wait a couple more days or is it okay to take the nestbox and eggs away?? Just a little insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.:grey tiel:


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

It sounds like she's losing interest in them, if she's not sitting on them anymore for any long period of time I don't see why there would be a problem in removing them, but you could always wait another day if you wanted to be sure 

My Dusty is a single tiel and started spending less time on her eggs and not sitting on them that much, still paid a little attention to them though, so I removed them and that was her first eggs, she didn't lay anymore but all birds are different


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

You can take the nest box away. If you don't take it out soon, she will lay another clutch because she had already given up on those eggs; and if you take it too soon, she will replace the eggs. Now is the perfect time to just her rid of the nest and eggs and put her on hormone control: http://littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/breed-hormones.html


----------

